# Konkurrenz für Diablo3?



## Cemesis (18. November 2014)

Hallo,

 

Was meint ihr?

 

http://www.gamespilot.de/news/beeindruckender-erster-trailer-zu-lost-ark-139167?utm_campaign=beeindruckender-erster-trailer-zu-lost-ark&utm_medium=post-gamespilot&utm_source=facebook

 

Gruß


----------



## Patiekrice (18. November 2014)

uff, ne. Ich glaube nicht  Habe mir jetzt nicht die ganzen 8 Minuten angeschaut, sondern durch geskippt. Mir zu viel "krasse" Magie und irgendwie Drachen und so einen Shit. Nenene.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. November 2014)

Vom Trailer kann man das nicht ausmachen. Von der Grafik finde ich das krass gut. Aber da ist ja anscheinend 5 Player Coop. Und wenn man da dann so überkrasse Effekte drinne hat, wird das zu unübersichtlich. Sieht man auch schon im Trailer. Man muss trotzdem sagen, Stimmung passt schonmal. Ich bezweifel, ob es Diablo Konkurrenz machen kann. Dafür weiß man noch zu wenig. Ist es F2P ? Hat es ne spannende Story mit tollen Charakteren ? Weiß man halt noch nicht. 

 

Desweiteren kommt es aus Asien, was bedeutet, dass wir es so schnell nicht zu spielen bekommen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. November 2014)

me like


----------



## Moddock (21. November 2014)

Sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal nicht so langweilig aus wie Diablo 3.Ich kann es mir gut vorstellen.Und unübersichtlich finde ich da garnichts.Auf jeden besser als dieser 4 Tasten Müll wie D3.


----------



## peeping-tom (26. November 2014)

Wenn das auch noch eine gute Geschichte erzählt, dann sollte es locker ausreichen, um das beschissene D3 in den Nether zu drücken.


----------

